# Relora



## JaneEyre (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone else tried Relora? I'm taking it twice a day (150 mg). It's supposed to help with anxiety by reducing cortisol. I think that is has helped me to feel less anxious.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've tried it before, a few years ago. Never did anything for me.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

It should work well as it has magnolia extract in it, and a study showed it as effective as benzo's for anxiety. Unfortunately it never seemed to do much of anything for me.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been using it for a few months now and it works great. I can't remember when I last had anxiety.


----------



## Scotso (Jul 11, 2009)

In larger doses (500-1000mg) I do feel a noticeable calming effect, but the problem I have found is that it only lasts about 30 minutes to an hour after taking effect, so it wasn't very cost-effective for me.

I also used magnolia bark extract, which worked better (probably because of a larger concentration than in the relora) but seemed more effective at helping me relax to fall asleep than to reduce daytime anxiety.


----------

